# Hospital vs Physician billing



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have worked in the physician billing for over 10 years. I am thinking of changing position's and have been offered a job working with the compliance team for a hospital. There billing is also seperate so it would be strickly facility billing, which i am no expirence with. I am wanting to know the difference between hospital/physician coding and billing. I am CPC and CPC-H but i feel that i am not qualified enough to take on such a big role. I was wondering about others out there who code straight hospital or facility and do auditing as well. What do you think ? Is it alot different ? Is physician easier ?? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jenatsky (Dec 27, 2010)

*Facility E&M vs. Office E&M*

Technically E&M coding ius E&M coding, rules are the same. You'll need to study up on Physician At Teaching Hospital rules and documentation requirements as well as Primary Care Exception for clinics. Many teaching hospitals do not bill for the supervising doc services due to the complexity and feel that just educating the students is sufficient. Good luck


----------

